# Wasatch front Elk Hunt



## cnmodaw

Im new to this forum and was brand new to the DWR forum when they shut it down, I moved here from Michigan about 8 months ago so I am new to hunting elk and Mule Deer. I have been hunting the Wasatch Front for more than a month now for both Deer and Elk. I have run into a bunch of deer, and seen a couple of nice bucks up in East Canyon. Ive hunted up in Lambs Canyon and both of the Cottonwoods. I have seen "some" sign of elk but not a ton. I have yet to see any elk. I was wondering if anyone can help me, possibly lead me to a place where they know there are some elk, you dont have to give away any secret spots, I am more then willing to work my a$$ off to get into them. if anyone can help me i would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bow hunter

If you have been hunting up in East canyon, I have been up there recently and have seen a few elk, all the elk I have seen are right on the county line they tend to cross over from East canyon into the extended area. They are up there but getting to them is very hard with all the pressure, but you can park at the parking area at the summit of East canyon and hike out the trail head going south if you get in there a couple of miles there are elk but good like finding them.


----------



## dozer316

Are they bugling yet? I have seen cows down low to, had one at 70 yards last year with no shot


----------



## APD

dozer316 said:


> Are they bugling yet? I have seen cows down low to, had one at 70 yards last year with no shot


I'm guessing in the last six years that they have bugled. This thread is pretty old.

sorry, but i don't have any first hand info on the elk getting vocal.


----------



## swbuckmaster

cnmodaw said:


> I was wondering if anyone can help me, possibly lead me to a place where they know there are some elk, you dont have to give away any secret spots, I am more then willing to work my a$$ off to get into them. if anyone can help me i would be greatly appreciated!


He he if I told you where the elk were I'd be giving away my secret spots while at the same time taking away your ability and desire to work your a$$ off.

Wish you luck in areas besides the areas I hunt. Lol

Sorry had too do it


----------



## GSPonPoint

There are places that hold elk if you know where to look. I use to have a real good spot to hunt, however, I went in one year and it was all posted, very unfortunate. I had taken 3 elk in 4 years out of that area. The very first bull I've called in was a nice 5X5 in this area.

I'll PM you with some info.


----------



## sk1

As someone already mentioned this post is 6 years old.............


----------



## swbuckmaster

Lol:banghead:
How did a relic like this get drug to the top after 6 years dozer?


----------



## middlefork

swbuckmaster said:


> Lol:banghead:
> How did a relic like this get drug to the top after 6 years dozer?


Just a guess, but a noob using the search function?:grin:


----------



## BowNewb2013

Well let's keep it alive again! As for the Wasatch, I've been up a handful of days (cottonwood canyons) and I've seen a ton of deer and moose, but only a couple chance elk sightings. Anybody deer hunting, I'd be happy to trade some good buck info for elk locales


----------



## GoatT

I had (3) different bulls (a 4 pt. and 2 - 5 pts.) within 30 yards last Saturday on the front. I was 6 miles in so I wasn't about to pack out a raghorn. Bulls were bugling up a storm and saw 2 that would both go at least 340+ but could not make it happen. Hopefully this weekend I can make it happen.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

GoatT said:


> I had (3) different bulls (a 4 pt. and 2 - 5 pts.) within 30 yards last Saturday on the front. I was 6 miles in so I wasn't about to pack out a raghorn. Bulls were bugling up a storm and saw 2 that would both go at least 340+ but could not make it happen. Hopefully this weekend I can make it happen.


Six miles in on the front? :-? Sure...


----------



## sk1

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Six miles in on the front? :-? Sure...


It's possible, and many more areas 4 to 5. Although if it was me I wouldn't advertise my spot. Shoot little cottonwood alone most drainages go back at least 4, and if you go off to the side one way or another miles add up. But straight 6 is possible


----------



## sk1

Edit


----------



## GoatT

There are many spots between the south end of the Wasatch Extended all the way up to the northern boundary that you can get 6 miles back in. Not worried about someone finding my spot. Never seen hunters in that far and if they are I know they are as hard core as I am.


----------



## martymcfly73

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Six miles in on the front? :-? Sure...


Are you related to goofy? You sure know a lot.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

martymcfly73 said:


> Are you related to goofy? You sure know a lot.


No but I do generally agree with him. And find myself annoyed by you -O,-


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Goofy and McFly going at it like cats and dogs. The more things change, the more they stay the same!


----------



## APD

colorcountrygunner said:


> Goofy and McFly going at it like cats and dogs. The more things change, the more they stay the same!


The thread lives again!!!!


----------



## goofy elk

Were is Mcfly?

He's not been around for a while.


----------

